# Mini Duna's-Do Any Of You Keep A Syrian Hamster In One?



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Do any of you keep your syrian hamsters in a Mini Duna-with or without the platform and ramp inside-is your hammy happy enough in a mini duna?
I know you're supposed to house a syrian in a 80cm cage but we dont have the space and i cant cope with those big cages as we tried them but ended up selling it as no where to keep it but on the floor and our hamster didnt like all that space-he's so much happier in his mini duna-so is anyone else keeping their syrian hamster in a mini duna,or am i the only one who is?
Mini Duna's and Cambridges are the biggest sizes i can go to in hamster cages realisticually,and the biggest i can carry around easily.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Can I ask how you know that your hamster wasn't happier in a bigger cage?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Stop clogging this forum up with same threads. Read what I've put in your other 10 or so threads in the past under all your different user names!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Stop clogging this forum up with same threads. Read what I've put in your other 10 or so threads in the past under all your different user names!


Oh is this some sort of troll ?


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

My cockroaches are kept in a bigger cage than that, and I think they should be in a bigger container.

If you want your hamster to develop really bad repetitive behaviors which can lead to health problems, then I would strongly recommend that you keep your hamster in a mini duna. If you actually care about your animal, then get a bigger cage. It's your fault if you can't be bothered to make room for a bigger cage, so why does your hamster have to suffer the consequences?
Sorry for sounding rude. I don't dress up my messages to sound nice for trolls.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no you can NOT keep a syrian in a mini duna, stop asking the same question again and again, you will NOT get a different answer, why do you need to be able to carry your hamsters cage round? its an animal not a doll.
if you want something that doesnt require much space, and that you can easily carry around, can i recomend you look at an amazing species known as the "zhu-zhu" hamster?

heres what they look like









you are actually in breech of the rspca 5 freedoms act keeping a syrian in a mini duna


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought in your last posts you said your hamster was in the Alexander or a Hamster heaven (I forget which)
Why would you move him from one of those cages to something that is too small for him, you cant fit even an 8" wheel in there let alone an 11/12" one which a Syrian needs.

If your hamster is causing you so much bother maybe it is time you considered rehoming him to someone who can care for him properly.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It seems in actual fact that the person was lying about keeping her hamster in an Alexander cage because now in another thread they say its in a mini Duna cage with a 6.5 silent spinner!!!! I've told them my piece in the other thread they have made actually I've replied to there many many threads they keep making asking the same bloody questions over and over. 

Hmmmm could it really be a troll? :confused1:


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if your a troll or not grasping what you've been told previously...

My hamster was kept in a Freddy 2 cage. It meant I could fit a 10 inch wheel, toys, hammocks etc. I couldn't carry it around but I didn't have to, that would surely cause a fair amount of stress 

If you can't afford/have the space for a bigger cage you shouldn't own the pet. Simple. Its not a case of its easier for you, its what's best for hammy.

If you don't want to provide for his needs then give him to someone that will!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I have mice rather than hamsters and I only keep ill or pg does in a duna mini now as i dont think its big enough for my mice ( i know some people like them for mice, i like mine to have more space/bars), so NO you can not keep a hamster in one


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Woah I have just looked up mini Duna. That thing is tiny. Surprised anyone keeps anything in those things!! (poorly meecies understandable)


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

They are great for babie meeces as they cant get out as its all plastic, but much prefer barred cages for my older ones


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

The mini Duna is not big enough for a Syrian hamster. Neither is the Savic Cambridge or a 6.5" silent spinner. Your hamster will have an incredibly painful back trying to squish into such a small wheel, and its probably causing damage to his spine. The cages and wheel you keep asking about are not and never will be any good for a syrian. No matter how many times you ask, you are not going to get a different answer. If you find your cages are too heavy for you to pick up easily, I would suggest you use a meshed bin cage. You won't get lighter than a plastic storage box.


----------

